# The mouse is not recognized on FreeBSD 7.1



## corone (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,
I just installed FreeBSD 7.1 in VMware Workstation.

The mouse is not recognized on X-windows.
USB mouse, touchpad, both are not recognized on my laptop.

When I was installing,

"User Confirmation Requested 
Does this system have a PS/2, Serial or Bus mouse attached to it?" 
[Yes] [No]

I chose "No".
(Did I have to choose "Yes"? But I used USB mouse.)

Now, how can I configure FreeBSD to recognize the mouse??
configuration file or command...

Thanks...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2009)

VMWare 'emulates' a PS/2 mouse in a virtual machine. Even when you have a USB mouse on the host.

Add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="YES"
```

Xorg should pick up the sysmouse automatically..


----------



## corone (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, now it works. 
I really really appreciate your help.

Thank you!


----------



## stringchopper (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the same problem, but I'm not using vmware, I installed FreeBSD natively.  I was also confused at setup, since I don't have a serial or ps/2 mouse, so I chose No to that option.

How should I proceed with a native installation, using an HP Pavilion dv8000 laptop with touchpad and Microsoft wireless laser mouse 6000.  Note: my wireless keyboard, on the same usb and receiver, seems to work fine. 

Many thanks in advance,
Brian


----------



## stringchopper (Feb 3, 2009)

I noticed that i had lines from dmesg output regarding the mouse, but the Xorg -config test doesn't have a working mouse.

I noticed in dmesg, this:

atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq12 on atkbdc0
psm0: model Intellimouse, device ID 3

So, I added the following to rc.conf and rebooted (another document suggested adding the moused_port)

rc.conf
----
moused_enable="YES"
moused_port="dev/pms0"

my xorg.conf.new has this:
xorg.conf.new
----
Section "ServerLayout"
    Indentifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0   "Screen0" 0,0
    InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier      "Keyboard0"
    Driver          "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier      "Mouse0"
    Driver          "mouse"
    Option          "Protocol" "auto"
    Option          "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option          "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## ChickenWing88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Did you did you issue the following commands to properly configure xorg.

Configure X11 Xorg

```
X -configure
```


Check configuration


```
X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

Copy new org configuration to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.


```
cp /root/xorg.conf,new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```


----------



## stringchopper (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, ChickenWing88.

I did all that already, and still no mouse.

I gave up and installed a linux distro 

Maybe I'll try again when version 8 comes out.


----------



## hydra (Feb 4, 2009)

stringchopper, do what I did, fetch the ports snapshot from here:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/7.1-RELEASE/ports/ports.tgz

Unpack to /usr/ports and you can install Xorg 7.3. Yes, you will have older programs, but at least you'll have a working OS till the things are sorted out.


----------

